# Colonoscopy Nightmare



## BeeMama (May 5, 2012)

Yesterday I had my very first endoscopy and colonoscopy exams. I was a bit nervous, but re-assured that everyone I know has said the prep for the colonoscopy is the worst part. *WRONG!* The endoscopy was first, and it was no problem - in fact, I barely remember it at all. I was sedated with something (not sure what) and do remember the doctor telling me that I would probably feel some "mild cramping". That was an understatement. Moments later I was literally screaming in pain, uncontrollably. The nurse was telling me to take deep breaths, relax, even started to press on my stomach, but nothing helped. I was given two more doses of pain medication to no avail. I can recall the doctor saying, "I'm not doing anything!" He even walked around the table to face me and once again said, "Look at me, I'm right here and I'm not doing anything!" He ended up having to stop the procedure - but did take one biopsy. I have no idea how far into the test he actually got. I can only compare the abdominal pain to the labour pain I felt when my daughter was born. No amount of deep breathing or pressing on my stomach was going to relieve it. I couldn't speak through the pain and sweat was pouring off my forehead. I woke up in the recovery room feeling so upset and disappointed. Not only because I had endured the awful prep, but because I had really looked forward to the test being over and done with and maybe having some answers.I'm now scheduled for a Barium Enema lower GI xray at the end of the week and I'm *TERRIFIED*. Could the barium enema cause the same pain felt during the colonscopy??(I do not, as yet, have a definite diagnosis of IBS. I'm a 39 year old female with a digestive system that went crazy almost one year ago. I now live with almost constant abdominal discomfort, have problems eating many foods, and have lost a considerable amount of weight. Normal ultrasound, bloodwork and CT scan)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Unfortunately some people need more sedation than others, and if you have some extra twists to the colon it can make it harder to do the colonoscopy.Some people need a full sedation for a colonoscopy rather than the "twilight" sedation that is enough for most poeple.Since it usually just a bit uncomfortable they usually don't have to sedate people at all for the barium enema, so I wouldn't expect it to be nearly the problem the scope was. The barium will conform to the shape of the colon where with the colonoscopy the scope has it's shape it can't change.


----------

